# Eigenen kleinen Server bauen



## Thyel (8. März 2016)

Huhu zusammen,
da mir inzwischen die Performance und die Möglichkeiten von meinem kleinen NAS nicht mehr reichen, möchte ich in naher Zukunft einen eigenen Server bauen. Unten befinden sich die dementsprechend beantworteten Fragen. 

1) Was soll das System genau machen? 
Das System sollte, neben der einfachen Funktion Daten via Netzwerkfreigabe für Windows, OS X und Linux verfügbar zu machen, zusätzlich noch genügend Ressourcen zum Streamen von Inhalten bieten. Ausserdem muss er für meinen Mac die Möglichkeit bieten, sich via Time Capsule oder ähnlichem zu sichern. Eventuell werde ich noch schauen, was sich ansonsten dann machen lässt. Da ist aber eher meine Kreativität gefragt. Es sollte zumindest ein wenig mehr Leistung zur Verfügung stehen als nur von einem NAS benötigt wird. 

2) Gibt es besondere Anforderungen an die Hardware?
Der Komplettbau sollte möglichst leise und kompakt sein, da er entweder den Ort meines jetzigen NAS ersetzt, oder in meinem Zimmer untergebracht wird.
Die Festplatten sollen im RAID 1 betrieben werden. Angedacht sind hier 2 Festplatten. 
Der Zugriff auf den Server soll nachher von anderen Rechnern aus stattfinden. Das Gerät selbst wird (voraussichtlich) ausserhalb der Installation nicht an einem Bildschirm sondern nur am LAN-Kabel hängen. Alternative wäre den Server zu meinem PC zu stellen und per Switch dann wie bei einem PC darauf zuzugreifen, sofern ich einen direkten Zugriff brauche. 
Wenn länger nicht auf die Daten zugegriffen wird, sollte der Server in den Stand-By schalten und so Energie sparen. 

3) Gibt es besondere Anforderungen hinsichtlich Software / Betriebssystem?
Da ich sowohl Erfahrungen mit Windows als auch Linux habe, könnte beides in Frage kommen. An eine Lizenz für Windows Server würde ich ohne Mehrkosten kommen. Deshalb muss das nicht mit einberechnet werden. Ob sich ein Server nun besser mit Linux oder einem Windows Server Betriebssystem betreiben lässt, weiß ich persönlich nicht. 

4) Was ist der preisliche Rahmen?
Gedacht ist ein Preisrahmen von ca. 300€ bis 500€ (als Schmerzgrenze eventuell sogar 600€). Ausgeschlossen sind die HDDs zur Datenspeicherung. Aktuell habe ich bereits eine 2TB Festplatte in meinem alten NAS. Die wird formatiert und danach übernommen. 

5) Wie soll auf das System zugegriffen werden?
Der Zugriff auf die Platten sollte möglichst per Netzwerkfreigabe möglich sein. Sofern Windows/Windows Server installiert wird, werde ich definitiv die Remote-Desktopverbindung nutzen. Ein Zugriff ist nur innerhalb unseres Heimnetzwerkes nötig. 

6) Eigenbau oder Komplettsystem?
Ich bevorzuge auf jeden Fall den Eigenbau. Je nach Preis/Leistung käme aber auch ein Komplettsystem in Frage

7) Worauf sollen die Daten gespeichert werden? Wie viel Speicherplatz wird benötigt?
Ich habe vor 2 HDDs mit jeweils 2TB zu nutzen. Ansonsten wird nur Platz für das Betriebssystem und eventuelle Daten benötigt. 

8) Wie ausfallsicher soll das System sein?
Das System soll möglichst 24/7 laufen, sofern ich es nicht mal gerade von Hand abschalte. 
Datenverluste wären ungünstig, da das System als generelle Sicherung meiner PC/Mac Daten dient. Aus diesem Grund bevorzuge ich auch RAID 1. Ein Zugriff auf die Daten sollte innerhalb des Netzwerkes möglichst ohne großen Mehraufwand möglich sein. Weitere Backups werden, abgesehen davon, dass die Daten weiterhin auf meinen Geräten vorliegen, nicht gemacht. 

9) Wie performant soll das System sein?
Der Zugriff auf die Daten geschieht über 2 Geräte via AC-WLan. Der Server sollte, sofern möglich, eine möglichst gute Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit liefern können und geringe Antwortzeiten haben. 
Auch so sollte der Server genügend Performance bieten, dass man auf diesem kleinere VMs ausführen kann und ich eventuell programmierte Projekte ausführen kann. 

10) Wie erweiterbar soll der Speicherplatz sein?
Mir reicht es, wenn 2 Laufwerke fest eingebunden werden können. Ich brauche Laufwerke während der Laufzeit nicht wechseln. Es sollte aber möglich sein externe Laufwerke anzuschließen und diese im Netz freizugeben. 

Sofern noch weitere Fragen bestehen, beantworte ich die gerne. Freue mich auf eure Vorschläge


----------



## bschicht86 (8. März 2016)

Da würd ich einfach mal den Athlon 5350 (falls zu performant, den 5150) vorschlagen samt AsRock AM1B-ITX. Hab jene Hardware auch in meinem NAS mit 8 Platten laufen.

Das Board hat "nur" 4xSATA3 und 4x USB3, falls dir das ausreicht.


----------



## Thyel (8. März 2016)

Scheint zumindest schon mal ein guter Ansatz zu sein. 
Für den Parallelport werde ich definitiv keinen Nutzen finden. Jedoch ist das ja kein Problem. 
Als RAM könnte man wahrscheinlich die Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 einbauen, oder?

Ist aber auch die Frage, nur damit man mal den Vergleich hat: Gibt es auf der Seite von Intel irgendetwas ähnliches von der Leistung her bei niedrigem Stromverbrauch?


----------



## bschicht86 (8. März 2016)

Von Intel gäbe es den Celeron G1820, der laut eines Reviews flotter als der Athlon 5350 ist, dafür auch über 50% mehr Saft benötigt.

Oder halt kleiner wie z.B. der J1900.

EDIT: Wegen RAM: Ja, 1600er ist gut, mehr geht glaub ich von der Taktung auch nicht. maximalmenge ist derzeit 2x8GB


----------



## Thyel (8. März 2016)

Dann werd ich später mal eine Konfig zusammenstellen und mich dann wieder melden. 
Nur eine kurze Frage noch: Betriebssystem könnte man ja auf eine extra Festplatte installieren. Lohnt es sich dafür eine SSD zu holen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. März 2016)

Betriebssystem ist auf einer extra Platte sogar besser. Ich weiß gar nicht,ob das so einfach in einem RAID läuft 

Eine kleine SSD ist jedenfalls günstiger als eine HDD.


----------



## bschicht86 (8. März 2016)

Kommt auf das OS drauf an. Manchen Linux oder FreeBSD-Deviraten reicht ein qualitativ hochwertiger USB-Stick.

Vom Stromverbrauch und Leistung (beim Booten) her wäre natürlich eine kleine, "billige" SSD okay. (In meinem NAS werkelt eine Kingston-Mogel-SSD, die mit total lahmen Speicherbausteinen bestückt wurde)


----------



## Thyel (8. März 2016)

So, bei meiner aktuellen Bauweise fehlen noch Komponenten.. da weiß ich aber auch nicht, was man nehmen kann.
Hier der Link zum aktuellen Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Komponenten:
AMD Athlon 5350 4x 2.05GHz So.AM1 BOX - Hardware,
8583363 - ASRock AM1B-ITX SoC So.AM1 Single Channel
8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport
350 Watt Super Flower Golden Green HX Non-Modular 80+
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...TA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--MZ-75E120B-E_987650.html

Aktuell fehlt nur noch ein Gehäuse und (sofern nötig) ein Kühler für den Prozessor. Festplatten kommen, wie im Startpost ja schon beschrieben, erst später dazu. Die eine übernehme ich von meinem aktuellen NAS.
Gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Aktuell gefällt mir an dem Mainboard noch nicht ganz, dass ich einen komplett unnützen Parallelport habe. Gäbe es Alternativen in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse, die auch empfehlenswert wären?


----------



## Abductee (8. März 2016)

Ich sehe da keine Eigenschaft die einen Selbstbau rechtfertigt. (außer den Basteldrang).
Synology DiskStation DS216play, 1x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Synology DiskStation DS216+, 1x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thyel (8. März 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Eigenschaft die einen Selbstbau rechtfertigt. (außer den Basteldrang).
> Synology DiskStation DS216play, 1x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Synology DiskStation DS216+, 1x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Nachteil ist natürlich, dass ich fest an das vorgeschriebene Betriebsystem gebunden bin und, sofern ich doch mal von ausserhalb per VPN drauf zugreifen will, keine Möglichkeit viel ausserhalb von der Betrachtung von Daten zu erledigen. Wenn man nun Linux oder Windows Server installieren kann, sieht es ganz anders aus. Da kann ich in der Theorie alles ausführen was ich auch auf dem Rechner kann. Meinen Rechner kann ich nicht 24/7 laufen lassen. Der frisst mit der Zeit definitiv viel zu viel Strom.

So lange man nur ein NAS braucht, sind die Synology bestimmt wirklich gut. Ich bin mir nur unsicher, ob das auch bei mir für eine längere Zeit so bleibt.


----------



## lowskill (8. März 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Eigenschaft die einen Selbstbau rechtfertigt. (außer den Basteldrang).
> Synology DiskStation DS216play, 1x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Synology DiskStation DS216+, 1x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Dann hast du die Anforderungen des TEs wohl gekonnt überlesen.


----------



## Onechtaries (9. März 2016)

Ein Vorschlag meinerseits wäre etwas in diese Richtung Homeserver Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse und Netzteil sind mehr Lückenfüller, eventuell würde sich in diesem Anwendungsbereich auch ein Pico-PSU lohnen.

Nachteile liegen auf der Hand, diese Zusammenstellung ist mit knapp 600€ (über) der Schmerzgrenze, der Stromverbrauch vergleichsweise relativ hoch
Vorteile wären ein Server Mainboard mit 8 Sata Ports zur Erweiterbarkeit, 2 Gigabit Lan Ports (Teaming), ECC Ram sowie einer relativ hohen CPU Leistung.

ECC-Ram und Mainboard kann man zugunsten einer Preisersparnis problemlos tauschen, ebenso wie die CPU. SSD kann auch gegen ein USB Bootlaufwerk oder eine handelsübliche Sata SSD ausgetauscht werden. (Da OEM ist auf diese leider keine Garantie).
Oder eben direkt eins der schon vorgeschlagenen Setups.

Die CPU würde auch Vt-d unterstützen, was eine Virtualisierung via ESXi oder ähnlichem ermöglicht.(Beispielsweise NAS über FreeNAS o.ä. mit ZFS Unterstützung und andere Dienste über Windows Server oder Linux)

Sonst könnte man noch darüber nachdenken anstelle des Raid 1 ein Raid 5 oder 6 zu verwenden.


----------



## _maxe (9. März 2016)

Thyel schrieb:


> So, bei meiner aktuellen Bauweise fehlen noch Komponenten.. da weiß ich aber auch nicht, was man nehmen kann.
> Hier der Link zum aktuellen Warenkorb:
> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> ...




Den Athlon kann sich auch empfehlen. Werkelt in meinem NAS auch.

Bei Kühlern kannst du dir mal den Arctic Apline M1  passiv anschauen.
Für ein NAS ist das ideal. Ein kleiner Lüfter der so mit 400rpm im Gehäuse sitzt reicht da dann aus.

Bei der SSD kannst du auch ruhig zu einer günstigeren greifen, hab auch eine 40€ Platte vo Kingston verbaut.

Gehäuse kannst du dir eigentlich irgendein MiniTower raussuchen in den 2-3 Platten passen. Kann dir leider momentan schlecht eine Empfehlung machen da ich vom Handy aus sende.


----------



## MaxRink (9. März 2016)

Warum selbst bauen, wenn man auch einen HP Microserver bekommt, der ECC Ram unterstützt und IPMI bietet.

Produktvergleich HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8, Celeron G1610T, 4GB RAM (819185-421), HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8, Celeron G1610T, 2GB RAM (712317-421), HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8, Pentium G2020T, 4GB RAM, 2TB HDD (784919-425), HP ProLiant MicroSer

Also OS würde ich zu OmniOS @ Napp-It raten. Wenn noch andere Sachen benötigt werden, bietet sich auch ESXI oder SmartOS an.

Edit: Konkreter Vorschlag: Wunschliste vom 09.03.2016, 07:51 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

2 3TB  Platten als mirror unter ZFS. Auf den USB-Stick kommt OmniOS oder ESXi, eine extra Platte oder SSD ist für beide Optionen nicht nötig.



Onechtaries schrieb:


> ECC-Ram und Mainboard kann man zugunsten einer Preisersparnis problemlos tauschen



Ein SAN / NAS ohne ECC-Ram ist imhoeigentlich eine Totgeburt


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2016)

lowskill schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Anforderungen des TEs wohl gekonnt überlesen.



Ich zitier jetzt mal nicht den ganzen Post, aber bis auf die VM kann ein fertiges gutes NAS alles was er will.
Sogar WLAN mit eigenem DHCP wird unterstützt.

Bei den VM`s sollte man nachfragen in wie weit das realistisch ist.
VM und möglichst sparsam? Soll in den Ruhemodus gehen? 
Was soll in der VM laufen? Windows würd ich mit dem kleinen Athlon nicht virtualisieren.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. März 2016)

Thyel schrieb:


> Aktuell gefällt mir an dem Mainboard noch nicht ganz, dass ich einen komplett unnützen Parallelport habe.



Das Board hatte ich dir deshalb empfohlen, weil es eines der wenigen ist, dass 4x SATA und 4x USB3 hat. Die meisten anderen haben davon je nur 2x. 

Außerdem, stört dich der Paralel-Port so sehr? Genausogut könnte man sich fragen, warum eine unnütze Soundkarte verbaut ist.


----------



## Thyel (9. März 2016)

Da schaut man einen Moment nicht und schon wird so viel geschrieben.
Um mal eben auf die Beiträge einzugehen (besser geht das erst, sobald ich zu Hause bin): 

Ein fertiges NAS wäre an sich nicht schlecht. Allerdings möchte ich mir die Option offen halten vielleicht auch weitere Dienste über den Server laufen zu lassen. Während ich da aktuell noch keinen konkreten Plan hab, wird mir da definitiv noch was einfallen. 

Bei dem Vorschlag von MaxRink: Wie viele Platten lassen sich da einbauen? An sich reichen mir ja schon 2 Stück. Wäre dennoch interessant zu wissen. 

Der Vorschlag von Onechtaries sieht aus meiner Sicht auch nicht schlecht aus. Durch das HT habe ich so gesehen auch 4 Kerne, wie beim AMD. Einzig der Preis und Stromverbrauch sind die Probleme. Bei der Auswahl müsste ich bis zum Ende des Monats waren um sicheezustellen, dass das Budget passt.


----------



## MaxRink (9. März 2016)

In den Microserver passen 4 3,5" Platten. Man kann aber auch ne SAS-Controllercard mit externem Anschluss einbauen und darüber noch mehr Platten einbinden. Der MS hat halt zum einen den Vorteil von ECC-Ram und IPMI /iLO, also Fernwartung auf BIOS-Ebene. Die CPU ist gesockelt und lässt sich auch gegen deutlich stärkere Quadcores tauschen, allerdings sollte man dann die CPU-Kühlung verbessern.
Active CPU cooling for the Gen8 - MS Gen 8 - HomeServerShow Forums

Mann kann auch statt dem otionalen CD-Laufwerk eine 2,5" SSD einbauen, das geht auch ziemlich Problemlos
Gen8 2.5" HDD in the ODD bay discussion - Page 3 - MS Gen 8 - HomeServerShow Forums


Ein paar generelle Links: HP Proliant MicroServer Gen8 | silentpcreview.com
HP Proliant MicroServer Gen8 | silentpcreview.com
HP Proliant MicroServer Gen8 | silentpcreview.com


P.S. du schreibst im OP, dass du bereits eine 2TB HDD hast. Um welches Modell handelt es sich denn? Denn normale Desktop HDDs sind DEFINITIV nicht für 24/7 geeignet, schon gar nicht im RAID. Früher ging das mal halbwegs, allerdings sind normale Desktopplatten mittlerweile rationalisiert (keine Vibrationskompensation etc.)


----------



## Thyel (9. März 2016)

Danke für die Links 
Ich werde später zu Hause mal schauen und berichten. Sofern es eine Desktop HDD ist, werde ich diese auf jeden Fall durch eine passende HDD ersetzen. 
Welche könnte man da dem empfehlen. Mir persönlich fallen da immer nur die WD Red ein.


----------



## MaxRink (9. März 2016)

HSGT Ultrastar, HGST Deskstar NAS, Seagate NAS, WD Red oder Purple, WD RE, SE, Ae die ist Coldstorage.

Was die einzelnen Platten unterscheidet ist oft nicht einfach herauszulesen, bei Seagate findest du zu jeder Serie die Workload-Rate-Begrenzung. Und die ist Pi mal Daumen herstellerübergreifend bei ähnlichen Platten vergleichbar. Wobei es noch andere Unterschiede gibt (MTBF, verhalten bei Lesefehlern etc.) ,

Edit 2: 
Toshibas Klassifizierung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei der Workload Gelesene und geschriebene Daten umfasst, für eine HDD macht das keinen Unterschied.

Edit 3: Wenn du dich für die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten von nicht Enterprise HDDs interessierst: Hard Drive Reviews: Update on 2 15 Hard Drive Reliability


----------



## Thyel (9. März 2016)

Soo, ich habe mal eben die Festplatte aus meinem NAS ausgebaut. 
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Seagate Barracuda mit 2TB. Die war damals beim Kauf des NAS schon eingebaut.
Genauere Modellbezeichnung: ST2000DM001

Nach den Smart-Werten schau ich jetzt gleich mal. Die sollte ich ohne Probleme auslesen können.

EDIT:
Ok, das mit den SMART-Werten hat sich dann wohl erledigt. So weit ich es sehen kann, unterstützt die Platte nicht mal SMART..


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2016)

Thyel schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Ok, das mit den SMART-Werten hat sich dann wohl erledigt. So weit ich es  sehen kann, unterstützt die Platte nicht mal SMART..



Sehr unwahrscheinlich. 
SMART gibt es schon ewig.
Leider ist SMART standardmäßig bei einigen Mainboards im Bios deaktiviert.


----------



## Thyel (9. März 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> SMART gibt es schon ewig.
> Leider ist SMART standardmäßig bei einigen Mainboards im Bios deaktiviert.



Ich kann die Festplatte morgen noch mal testweise in meinen PC einbauen. 
Über eine externe Lösung habe ich zumindest die Mitteilung bekommen, dass SMART nicht verfügbar ist. Im Bios ist SMART defintiv aktiviert, da ich mir die Informationen für alle anderen Platten anzeigen lassen kann.


----------



## MaxRink (9. März 2016)

http://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/docs/pdf/datasheet/disc/barracuda-ds1737-1-1111us.pdf
und 
http://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/...sc/desktop-hdd-data-sheet-ds1770-1-1212us.pdf


Kurzum: nicht 24/7 Raid geeignet. Das Teil ist ne DesktopHDD,

Mal als vergleich die billigen NAS-HDDs mit nur 180TB Workload
http://www.seagate.com/files/www-content/datasheets/pdfs/nas-hddDS1789-5-1510US-de_DE.pdf

Bessere UBER, mehr Spezifizierte Start/Stop/Parkzyklen, 3 mal so viele Betriebsstunden / Jahr (2400 bei der DesktopHDD ist halt kaum was , nach gerade einmal 100 Tagen im Dauerbetrieb ist man da schon drüber)


----------

